
Boogiemarks.net is a free online service with modern way of saving bookmarks - imakesoft
https://boogiemarks.net/
======
Gys
I did not register but had a look at the page.

One thing I like but is not clear from that page: is it possible to add a
comment to a link ? I like to add a few words explaining to my future me why a
link is added or is important.

Does the list also show at which date a bookmark is added ? Is useful for the
same reason I think. And filtering on that date ('show only links older then
one year') seems useful to me as well.

More futuristic: optionally auto tag a link, based on the textual contents or
even auto summarize.

~~~
imakesoft
Thanks for your feedback. Idea of the service is to easily save links for
later use. There is some hidden tags automatically created when saving a link.
;)

You cannot comment a link but you can edit the title or add tags. I use "note"
tag for links that I need to check later. It reminds todos 'cos after I've
checked the link I remove it.

The date saved is shown when editing a link. The architecture is quite flat
and everyone needs to find what works for them. I hope you could register and
test the service yourself. :)

------
theoneone
Smooth user experience, fast UI load. Good job! You could add a feature, take
a screenshot of the webpage the user added, just like I did at my bookmark
manager ( [https://Bookmaz.com](https://Bookmaz.com) ). Will test /use it more
even though I own an identical service ( more of side project I would say)

~~~
imakesoft
Thanks for your feedback. This is a MVP and I have lots of things in my
roadmap that I would like to do. My main expertise is in design, so I've not
yet been able to do all the things I've wanted.

I quickly checked your service. Looks interesting. Maybe we should collaborate
and not compete with each other? :)

------
based2
Sounds like [https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)

~~~
imakesoft
Thanks for this. I still think that Boogiemarks is different. I try to really
focus on UX and simplicity.

